# Choosing new camcorder



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

I am wanting to buy a camcorder. I have a 7 month old and recording w smart phones and or my Canon Rebel t3i just aren't cutting it. I was looking at the go pros bc they seem to have great reviews but I was curious on the ease off use. I would mainly be doing general recording. I was also looking at a Canon VIXIA HF52HD. My budget is right around $400 though spending less would be awesome

Also that should say chosing. Autocorrect got me


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi ukbsktbll and a happy New year :wave:

Although I haven't a clue about the different camcorders, I would recommend physically trying them in your hand, before purchase - Does it balance well and not too heavy for long periods of filming? Do the buttons fall in the right place for your fingers etc.

Once you've found several models that look promising, taking a trip to your local retailer to try them can save a lot of frustration later :wink:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You should try them out, make sure you like the feel. However, you can't go wrong with Sony equipment for cameras:

Canon VIXIA HF R50 8GB HD Flash Memory Camcorder Black 9175B001 - Best Buy


----------

